# Need help with indoor setup...



## pat13b (Nov 7, 2010)

I have the same scope. I removed the pin and fiber and put a ring on it. I find it much easier to concentrate on the spot with a ring vs. the pin. But I always have the option of putting the pin back in.

-pat13b


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

When I switched to a stick-on dot, my average jumped by quite a bit.. they are cheap, and worth a try. Worst case, you take the stickers off, and add a fiber to an already drilled lens...

B~


----------



## martinman1969 (Feb 7, 2010)

I always shot a lens with no pin or dot worked great for me.


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

a black dot that almost covers all of the white in a 5 spot always worked great for me when i shot f/s.
fiber optic clarity changes under different lighting conditions just my opinion.


----------

